# A Tribute to Friendship and Service



## OZturner (Sep 15, 2016)

While working for an Australian, Multi National Company, I was assigned for 3 years to a Company in the USA, that we had acquired, so I lived in Pennsylvania from 1994 to 1997.
We purchased a house, in Sugarloaf, and only had adjoining neighbours on one side. 
They were the most hospitable, and supporting couple, that you could ever want to meet.
Lynn was a Special Needs Teacher, and Mike a Vietnam Veteran, worked shift work in a local Packaging Printing Factory.

Over the years, our friendship developed, and while previously Mike had always stated that the only way he would come to visit us, would be after they had built a bridge to Australia. 
I was delighted when I was told that they were coming, and in fact did visit and stay with us just over a year ago for two magnificent weeks.

Mike like a lot of Vietnam Veterans, was very quiet and did not want to talk about Vietnam, or the War. He also is an ardent Fire Arms Collector.
Lynn told me before they visited us, that Mike had purchased a "Red Horse Ring" of his Company, in the USAF.
I took this as a sign that he had began to loosen up, and was beginning to release some of those pent up Emotions, Anguish, and Torment.
As the 50th Anniversary of the Vietnam Conflict was upon us, I decided it was now time to show Mike, the Regard and Respect, that I held for Him, and for his Service, and Friendship, in the most Personal Way I could, by giving him a part of me, that I put into a Tribute Gift.
Earlier, this year for various American friends, I arranged and sent a consignment of Pens, to Lynn for her to distribute them for me, and at that time confidential and unknown to Mike. 
For Mike I made three pens, and a Presentation Box, with a Water Slide Decal, of both the USAF and "Red Horse" Company Badges, his Name and Serial Number, together with a Small Message.
I initially intended the box to represent a Munitions Box, enclosing the “Arsenal”, but when I milled the Timber, the Quality was too good to cover with Grey Paint, so I decided that would be better left natural.
I used Eucalyptus _Robusta_  aka Swamp Mahogany, however I struck a problem with gluing the Timber, regrettably the Tannin in the timber reacted with the water based Acrylic Adhesive, and the glue joints turned a deep black, as did the parts of the Box where the glue got onto the timber. 
This was OK for the outside of the Box, as I could sand it, however the inside was not possible.
So I decided to line the inside of the Box, with a Padded, Sky Blue Satin Lining, and mount the “Arsenal” on inbuilt Cradles.

Lid of Presentation Box. With Water Slide Decals

View in Gallery 

Presentation Box and Contents


View in Gallery

30 Caliber Bolt Action - Gunmetal Pen - Vietnam Ribbon.


View in Gallery


Bolt Action Magnum - Gun Metal - Molten Metal Blank.


View in Gallery

 Mini Magnum Bolt Action - Gun Metal - Brown Mallee Burl.


View in Gallery


For Lynn, I included.

Gold Princess Pen w/ Clear Swavorski Crystals - Pink Ivory Blank.


View in Gallery


I would appreciate all Critiques and Comments.
Thank you for looking.
Brian.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 15, 2016)

That is pretty cool all the way around. I am sure it is well received. Thanks for the story and for showing.


----------



## Sappheiros (Sep 15, 2016)

A touching tale!  Each pen has a unique personality to it and you the materials to the blanks well.  Great work as always Brian!


----------



## KenV (Sep 15, 2016)

Special!!!!

For a special friend.


----------



## mark james (Sep 16, 2016)

Wonderful work Brian.  I suspect you had a great time finishing these, and putting your skills and artistry into a very personal gift.

Stories are nice!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 16, 2016)

Love the story Brian. And the pens are beautiful. Great job...


----------



## elkhorn (Sep 16, 2016)

Well done, my friend.  Choice of kits and blanks, and fit and finish are spot on.  Great presentation box as well.  Thank you for doing this for one of our veterans.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 16, 2016)

Brian, that is a great story and part of your life.
Really nice pens and box as tribute to your friendship and recognition of their life's experience.
Thanks for posting.
Gordon


----------



## Anglesachse (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats Brian, you really hit the mark with these pens and the box.
And it`s also nice to know the story behind such a work.
Very well done.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> That is pretty cool all the way around. I am sure it is well received. Thanks for the story and for showing.



Thank you John for your kind comments.
Yes it was well received, Lynn, emailed me and said that Mike has it in a prized place, and that it brought quite some swelling to his eye's. 
That made my day.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

Sappheiros said:


> A touching tale!  Each pen has a unique personality to it and you the materials to the blanks well.  Great work as always Brian!



Many thanks Avi.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

KenV said:


> Special!!!!
> 
> For a special friend.



Thank you Ken.
He is definitely a Special Friend, I consider him the Brother I never had. After Dinner of a night in the Summer, he would walk across from his place to our Back Decking, and call out "Mrs Hawkins, is Brian allowed to come out and play!"
We would have competitions as to who could obtain the Best "Secret Fishing Weapon (lure)", in the Fishing or Sports stores we would separate, and not disclose what we had purchased until we were out "Fishing".
Mind you mostly it was not "Catching" unless a Fish had decided to commit "Suicide". 
They were very special times.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

mark james said:


> Wonderful work Brian.  I suspect you had a great time finishing these, and putting your skills and artistry into a very personal gift.
> 
> Stories are nice!



Thank you Mark, for your Warm Words. 
Most of my Pens do have a story behind them, I think it helps to appreciate the Pen, and the reason it was created, and why emotionally it is special and unique for the Person it was designed for, and for the person who crafted it.
Geez, I seem to be getting very philosophic lately.
Must be the "Too Many Birthdays" Syndrome, kicking in.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

liljohn1368 said:


> Love the story Brian. And the pens are beautiful. Great job...



Thank you JP
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

elkhorn said:


> Well done, my friend.  Choice of kits and blanks, and fit and finish are spot on.  Great presentation box as well.  Thank you for doing this for one of our veterans.



Thank you John, for your kind remarks, It was purely a labour of Love.
I was wanting to do something for him, and the 50th Anniversary, and his showing more acceptance of the situation, made the right combination, for the Vietnam Ribbon Pen, for him, the others were my "Icing on the Cake". ( sorry for the Aussie expression, perhaps I should have said the "Frosting on the Cake").
Kindest regards, my Friend.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

flyitfast said:


> Brian, that is a great story and part of your life.
> Really nice pens and box as tribute to your friendship and recognition of their life's experience.
> Thanks for posting.
> Gordon



Many Thanks Gordon, for your kind words. 
It is wonderful to see things that have been long buried deep, in ones persona, begin to surface to the Light and World of Today. 
We are of course the Total of our Exposure and Experiences, the Bad as well as the Brilliant.
Unfortunately too many of us, are carrying around a lot of baggage, that needs to be released, and to let the natural spirit of the person shine through again.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

Anglesachse said:


> Congrats Brian, you really hit the mark with these pens and the box.
> And it`s also nice to know the story behind such a work.
> Very well done.



Thank you Andrew, Yes the Story builds on or enhances the Item, being the Reason for it's Existence.
Kindest Regards,
Brian.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 16, 2016)

That`s awesome..................Job well done.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

papaturner said:


> That`s awesome..................Job well done.



Thank You Perry, for your comments,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 16, 2016)

Very nice indeed . Beautiful pens , beautiful box , and an interesting history to go along with it .


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

adirondak5 said:


> Very nice indeed . Beautiful pens , beautiful box , and an interesting history to go along with it .



Thank you Herb, for your kind remarks,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 16, 2016)

Great neighbors are remembered forever. It is obvious both of you were "the neighbors to have." 

Beautiful pens and a wonderful gift!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 16, 2016)

Great story and really beautiful work on the things you sent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

leehljp said:


> Great neighbors are remembered forever. It is obvious both of you were "the neighbors to have."
> 
> Beautiful pens and a wonderful gift!



Thank You Hank, for your kind words, they are appreciated.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

Jim15 said:


> Great story and really beautiful work on the things you sent. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you Jim, so glad you enjoyed them.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this.  It is obvious that you put a lot of yourself into this wonderful gift.  Great job, the results are simply outstanding.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> Thanks for sharing this.  It is obvious that you put a lot of yourself into this wonderful gift.  Great job, the results are simply outstanding.



Thank you Cody, for your kind comments, Greatly appreciated.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## stuckinohio (Sep 16, 2016)

Brian, I wish I could wax poetic and write something similar to what you would write commenting on pens you like. You always have something eloquent to say and I love reading your comments.

I love the story and your work. Very thoughtful indeed.


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 16, 2016)

Profoundly moving story - fantastic work, Brian!

The lamp of friendship burns eternal.


----------



## acmaclaren (Sep 16, 2016)

Wonderful story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Sep 16, 2016)

Brian,
What can one say? Your efforts were thoughtful and beyond value!!

Bill


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

stuckinohio said:


> Brian, I wish I could wax poetic and write something similar to what you would write commenting on pens you like. You always have something eloquent to say and I love reading your comments.
> 
> I love the story and your work. Very thoughtful indeed.



Thank you indeed Lewis, for you praise and extremely kind comments.

As strange as it may seem, many times I wish I could be less verbose in writing, but unfortunately it is in my nature to give justification, background and sincerity, to support what it is that I feel, or the reasons that I have for doing or believing in it.

Now that sounds very much like my inner insecurity coming through. Just as it is now when I realise how much I have written, to reply to your comments.
So I suppose the best thing, is to do whatever You feel You need too, and Whatever You are Comfortable Doing.

Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

Bob in SF said:


> Profoundly moving story - fantastic work, Brian!
> 
> The lamp of friendship burns eternal.



Thank you Bob, for your kind remarks.
Friendship, is a Joy to be Treasured, and Nurtured, it is a significant part of ones contribution that we can leave of our life, for the Society, in which we lived.

Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

acmaclaren said:


> Wonderful story. Thank you for sharing.



Thank you Angi, for your kind remarks,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

Bill Sampson said:


> Brian,
> What can one say? Your efforts were thoughtful and beyond value!!
> 
> Bill



Thank You Bill, for your kind remarks.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Sep 16, 2016)

A great set of pens, and a fine story behind them. A gift such as this that comes from the heart and is well thought out is priceless. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 16, 2016)

TattooedTurner said:


> A great set of pens, and a fine story behind them. A gift such as this that comes from the heart and is well thought out is priceless. Well done and thanks for sharing.



You are extremely welcome, and thank you for your kind and generous comments.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## bpgoldo (Sep 16, 2016)

Brian, simply said, we should all have and be such friends. Bless you both one and all.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 17, 2016)

bpgoldo said:


> Brian, simply said, we should all have and be such friends. Bless you both one and all.



Thank you Brian, for your Kind Words and Thoughts.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## keithbyrd (Sep 20, 2016)

Brian,
The pens and box are awesome! 
I appreciate your story and artistic talents.  But mostly I appreciate you. On the IAP you consistently offer constructive feedback and encouragement to other peoples work.  So reading your story my first thought was "Wow that's great" and then my second thought was "That totally fits with my impression of the kind of guy Brian is."  Mike is fortunate to have such a good friend.  
Thanks for being part of the IAP.


----------



## OLIVE WOOD (Sep 20, 2016)

By far my favorite pens I have seen so far joining. It's amazing how much meaning a hand made pen can make someone's day. Mike knows he has a true friend. I really enjoyed this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 20, 2016)

OLIVE WOOD said:


> By far my favorite pens I have seen so far joining. It's amazing how much meaning a hand made pen can make someone's day. Mike knows he has a true friend. I really enjoyed this. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you Christopher, for you Kind Comments and Remarks.
regards,
Brian.


----------



## Marnat3 (Sep 20, 2016)

What a wonderful gesture and beautiful gift. Nice job all the way.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 21, 2016)

Marnat3 said:


> What a wonderful gesture and beautiful gift. Nice job all the way.



Thank you Mark, for your Kind Remarks,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## javier75 (Sep 21, 2016)

Great story, and wonderful gift to remind that beautiful friendship. I love the stories behind the objects, congratulations, that was beautiful to read and see


----------



## OZturner (Sep 21, 2016)

javier75 said:


> Great story, and wonderful gift to remind that beautiful friendship. I love the stories behind the objects, congratulations, that was beautiful to read and see



Thank you Javier, for your Kind Words, I am glad you enjoyed the Pens, etc. as well as the background.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## GaryMadore (Sep 21, 2016)

This soldier truly appreciates the love you're showing for your Veteran friend.

Well done, Sir.

Gary


----------



## OZturner (Sep 21, 2016)

GaryMadore said:


> This soldier truly appreciates the love you're showing for your Veteran friend.
> 
> Well done, Sir.
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary, for you Appreciation, and  Remarks, and if this "Aussie", is allowed to borrow that Beautiful American Thought and Expression, 
"Thank You for Your Service, Sir".
Kindest regards and appreciation.,
Brian.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2016)

As I read your story, I was impressed.

They say, "It's the thought that counts"!  Yes, that was the start.

But what impressed me was the continuous theme:  "Well, that didn't work the way I expected", but your retort was, "How can I improve it"!!

Shows your skill as a craftsman--a talent lost to most--congratulations and you have my admiration for your adaptability.

If you had just presented the end product, I would have been impressed.  Knowing what you overcame, it is far MORE impressive.

Well done, master craftsman!!


----------



## OZturner (Sep 22, 2016)

ed4copies said:


> As I read your story, I was impressed.
> 
> They say, "It's the thought that counts"!  Yes, that was the start.
> 
> ...



Thank you Ed for your Very Kind Words.
I am extremely Humble with the Praise you have given to my work.
I take Great Joy in what I do, and to have a Pen Craftsman of your Caliber, take the time to Read the Background, and being Appreciative of my Efforts, has blown me away.
Thank you sincerely, I shall always treasure your comments.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 22, 2016)

keithbyrd said:


> Brian,
> The pens and box are awesome!
> I appreciate your story and artistic talents.  But mostly I appreciate you. On the IAP you consistently offer constructive feedback and encouragement to other peoples work.  So reading your story my first thought was "Wow that's great" and then my second thought was "That totally fits with my impression of the kind of guy Brian is."  Mike is fortunate to have such a good friend.
> Thanks for being part of the IAP.



Keith, Firstly, my sincere apology for not seeing and responding your post earlier, I don't know how I missed it. All I can think of, is that it was the last one on the page, and when I responded to the preceding one above, it took me to the following page.

Secondly, thank you for your extremely kind and flattering words.

To receive such comments from ones peers, and particular those who efforts and work you greatly respect and admire, is most humbling.

Regarding my Critique of items Posted, my General Philosophy, is to emphasise the Positives, in what has been submitted. 
To be Sincere, Honest and Empathetic, to both Myself, as well as the Turner with my thoughts, comments, and where I consider I can assist, I will tender advice or make a suggestion.

This approach is what I used throughout my Professional Career, and I am Comfortable with it, as it has proven to be successful for me.

Again My Apology, and Thank you for your Post and PM.

Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------

